# fishin report and finger mullet opinion



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Fished Hutaff island Wed early. big rod with spot and mullet. no bites. small rod shrimp, one va mullet ~1 1/4 lbs. Finger mullet in surf - undesturbed! Tried sp. trout in nixon and greens channel - no luck. Game plan for Thur - Grub and strip of mullet for flounder at mason inlet. Early, first of rise. six keepers , largest ~2 1/2 lbs. Dinner!! 
Every fall I post this on some board. Cast net only the finger muller that you can use. It is easy to get carried away. If you throw away frozen finger mullet in the spring; you are keeping too many. Actually, frozen finger mullet no not make the best bait.
Oueston for the day. Can you tell the difference between striped (black) and silver (white) finger mullet? Drumdum - give others a chance - I know you know the difference. 
Fried flounder for supper!! Good fishing to all! - glenn


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

49 views and no replies???  Ryan?? PL??


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*Drumdum*

go for it!!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*You always catch fish*



gshivar said:


> go for it!!!!


You always catch fish Glenn. I'm the one that gererally comes home skunked. When you going to share some of that luck with me?

Have you seen anything in the surf around Rich Inlet, or are most of them still in the back side?

Bill


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

gshivar said:


> go for it!!!!


 One look at the shape of thier nose will tellya.. Silvers are used for "swimming mullets",deboned,head diamond out,with a hook layed down his throat so the eye is just below the diamond in the head,then split tail for effect.. They have an aerodynamic,sharp shaped head... Most excellent bait for marlin... 

Striped mullet have a "boxy" head,used to be called "popeye mullet".. I've caught more drum on the cobsized and roe of this species than the silvers,but that could be cause I use them more... They also grow to a much bigger size than the silvers..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Which Ryan?*



Drumdum said:


> 49 views and no replies???  Ryan?? PL??


Sorry I've Been fishing....

The difference between the mullet, The popeyes (Roe Mullet) are the striped mullet, they get the biggest.

Usually, I tend to catch the White Mullet over sandy shoals where they are a little harder to spot. (maybe I just think I do.)

The striped mullet actually have a black spot at the base of each scale that make them look like the have stripes running down the sides.

Also, every think that you see mullet that tend to have more of a brown or bronze back as apposed to a black back? When you find the ones with a bronze back, try to look at the base of the scales, they shouldnt have a black spot.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*silver vs striped*

silver have a yellow / gold spot between gill plate and peck fin. at about 3 /4 inches striped get stripes. In this area most early finger mullet are silver. In aug and sept "cob" mullet in the surf are silver. Our "roe" mullet are striped (black). Now; if I could positively tell a southern from a summer flounder. My life would be complete. Good fishin - glenn


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Mullet Capers*

3 kinds O'Mighty Mullet.

Fantail Mullet (Mugil gyrans)
White Mullet (Mugil curema)
Striped Mullet (Mugil cephalus)


I think you prefer to eat the Striped one Drumdum?


----------

